# About time



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the new forum JS! :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 Thanks from me too! and remember, always strip, clean, and oil ANYTHING before you use it! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> :smt082 :smt082 Thanks from me too! and remember, always strip, clean, and oil ANYTHING before you use it! :smt082 :smt082


Sheep too? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> Sheep too? :smt082 :smt082


Absolutely, sheep especially, although they may require grease instead of oil!:smt023


----------

